# Grayne Iron opinions? waxing kit suggestions



## aholeinthewor2d (Nov 26, 2014)

I'll start off by saying I bought my board 3 years ago but didn't use it the first season. I went at least 30 times last season and around the same this season and still have a month left. I know I have totally neglected my board as far as maintenance goes. The only thing ever done to it was a $15 quick tune last month. Ileven though the season it just about over I want to purchase everything to start waxing myself and hopefully save my board. I was gonna go the route of getting a regular iron and all to DIY stuff but figured with how much I go I might as well get some decent waxing tools. 

I've been debating if I should get a kit or purchase everything separate. My goal was to stay around $60-$70. 
My list to start is
-Iron
-Scraper
-Steel brush and maybe a nylon or horse hair one
-All temp wax

Just looking for some suggestions mainly about the iron and if I should buy everything separate or a kit. I keep seeing the one ball jay kit but it's a little more than I wanna spend. I just came across the Grayne kit from wiredsport and wonder if anyone has any experience with the iron? Is it better or worse that the Burton or one ball jay? Does it hold temp good like it should? I know you can use any cheap iron but like I said I might as well get something decent with how much I will need to wax. Thanks.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

aholeinthewor2d said:


> I'll start off by saying I bought my board 3 years ago but didn't use it the first season. I went at least 30 times last season and around the same this season and still have a month left. I know I have totally neglected my board as far as maintenance goes. The only thing ever done to it was a $15 quick tune last month. Ileven though the season it just about over I want to purchase everything to start waxing myself and hopefully save my board. I was gonna go the route of getting a regular iron and all to DIY stuff but figured with how much I go I might as well get some decent waxing tools.
> 
> I've been debating if I should get a kit or purchase everything separate. My goal was to stay around $60-$70.
> My list to start is
> ...


All the iron needs to do is get hot. I smash the finest of pow riding boards that were waxed with a cheap clothes iron. Save your money for wax and buy a cheapie.


----------



## aholeinthewor2d (Nov 26, 2014)

That's what I thought at first but I will have to order stuff online and wait for it anyways. Plus going 3-4 times a week so I should wax at least once a week..figured it would be a little easier not having to mess with finding the correct temp or anything like that


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Many others like to go all scientific with waxing but its really not necessary. I use to do my waxing all thorough like others but after living in steamboat and riding 4-5 times a week I realized it wasn't needed. 

My proven method.

You'll need:
Iron 
Wax (temp is up to you and your conditions)
Scotch pad
Edge tuner (I only use it when I damage my edges from rocks)

Clean the base if needed. Set the iron at 120 and drip wax on the base. Don't drip too much because you won't scrape (this step saves wax, makes no mess and the wax job last longer). Spread a thin layer of wax with the iron. After spread out run the iron quickly the length of the board from tip to tail smoothing out any bumps or built up wax from when you were spreading it. Let cool. Then brush thoroughly.

Ready to shred!


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Mystery2many said:


> Many others like to go all scientific with waxing but its really not necessary. I use to do my waxing all thorough like others but after living in steamboat and riding 4-5 times a week I realized it wasn't needed.
> 
> My proven method.
> 
> ...


Not scraping makes my boards slow as anything, I actually had to stop after 2 runs a few weeks ago, buy a scraper and scrape my board cause it was that slow. I highly recommend the scrape no matter how little wax you put on


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

From my personal experience it works like a dream. My board hauls dick in the flat areas and cat tracks. Plus its so easy I can do it anywhere without making a mess or needing a stand. I did it yesterday next to the lift to my buddies board while he just held it. All day he kept raving about how fast his board was riding. 

ETM maybe your condition are different or the wrong temp wax? I know you know a lot about boards and boarding so don't take offense.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Mystery2many said:


> From my personal experience it works like a dream. My board hauls dick in the flat areas and cat tracks. Plus its so easy I can do it anywhere without making a mess or needing a stand. I did it yesterday next to the lift to my buddies board while he just held it. All day he kept raving about how fast his board was riding.
> 
> ETM maybe your condition are different or the wrong temp wax? I know you know a lot about boards and boarding so don't take offense.


No offense taken man, Im no different from the rest of the dirtbags on here 
My conditions were Japanese powder, hertel hot sauce, -5°c or so. I swapped boards and forgot to scrape, it was sloooooow. Bought a scraper and scraped it, instantly fast.

My kit consists of a cheap ass iron, wax and a scraper.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I'm with ETM on this one, have to scrape the fuck out of it if its fresh snow. If the conditions are remotely springey, the hill will do the scraping though.

I'm curious about the brush and wax you are using Mystery, doesn't sound like it would work at all.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Maybe if I can come meet you guys for that meet up with Neni I'll show you. I just use Swix and a scotch brush. It really does work awesomely! It didn't work good when it was -15. That shit was like velcro. I went bought cold temp wax and it helped but still slow.


----------



## aholeinthewor2d (Nov 26, 2014)

Wonder how the Grayne compares to the dakine/swix/one ball jay


----------

